# what happend to captain garro of the pre heresy death guard



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

well if anyone's ever read the horus heresy novel flight of the Eisenstein.
well at the end of the book they reach Terra but are forced to stay on luna 
but just before the end they are approached by the malcador the then highest lord of Terra but to the point it never states what happens to them were they executed for heresy?? or did they just rot on luna??? or did they begin to form the grey knights because each of them had proven able to resist temptations of the chaos gods


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Malcador makes this speech about how the Imperium's going to have to watch out for such heresy and treachery in the future, and that they need guys like Varro and Qruze to do that job, thus laying down the beginnings of the Grey Knights. The Apothecary chap (I can't remember his name) leaves so he can try and develop a cure to the Nurgle Viruses that corrupted Decius.

By the way is that your favourite Heresy book?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think that they were used to form the GK, but rather the WH. They didn't have any psyker ability, but they did have that quality of judgment that is essential for all WH Inquisitors. They were by no means executed for alerting the Imperium of the events about to unfold. Meric Voyen is the Apothecary btw.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25933

theres a post already explaining this, its above and hopefully works


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

As a whole, Garro's survivors and the Sisters of Silence present on the moon are taken to become the beginnings of the Inquisition. i would assume that as a branch of this the loyal DG become the first GKs


----------

